# decaff beans?



## redmike (Jan 23, 2012)

Can anyone give me any hints towards decaff beans from someone like hasbean, coffee real, union or similar? Mrs has started getting headaches when she drinks coffee so wants to try decaff to see if its that. cheers!


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Hasbeans decaf - not as 'out there' as their other beans, but is pleasant as brewed if that's any help


----------



## oldman (Dec 1, 2011)

Im currently on a bag of coffeereal's decaf Sumatran and can heartily recommend it. Far better than the usual mediocre Colombian that seems to constitute most decafs.

http://www.coffeereal.co.uk/sumatra-takegnon-organic-swisswater-decaf-p-328.html

Certainly makes a good pre-bed cappuccino/latte.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am tempted by Square Miles Santa Ana de-caff which is Guatemalan, anybody tried it?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm drinking Londinium's decaf Costa Rican, and it's extremely good, and very easy to work with.


----------



## takingabreak (Nov 10, 2011)

Finca Bourbon CO2 decaf from James Gourmet. Stunning. Very easy to extract, and back in stock.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for that GlennV, had this a while back, very nice it is too, I think they they sometimes do a Sidamo decaff which was pretty good. I like the Chapin blend espresso they do as well


----------

